# اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!



## the servant (2 مارس 2008)

سلام ونعمة,,

دي مجموعة وعظات لسيدنا الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير واحادة 

يارب تعجبكم​
رحلة الصوم الكبير​

أحد الرفاع​

أحد التجربة​

أحد الابن الضال​
أحد السامرية​
أحد المخلع​
أحد المولود اعمي​
أحد الشعانين​

الوعظات مضغوطة(منقول للامانة)​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*









​


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*

:new8: اهلا بصاحب الموضوعات المميزة
ميرسى كتييير بجد يا فاراى على الوعظات الجميلة دى انا من عشاق الانبا موسى​


----------



## the servant (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*



Meriamty قال:


> ​



شكرا اختنا الغالية علي المرور


----------



## the servant (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*



ginajoojoo قال:


> :new8: اهلا بصاحب الموضوعات المميزة
> ميرسى كتييير بجد يا فاراى على الوعظات الجميلة دى انا من عشاق الانبا موسى​





يارب يا جينا تكون الوعظات عجبتك ...بعدين فين التميز احنا سبنالك التميز

رب المجد يبارك خدمتك وحياتك اختي الغالية


----------



## mansor1_2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*

*موضوع رائع مشكور علية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kmmmoo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## the servant (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *موضوع رائع مشكور علية*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




شكرا اخونا العزيز علي المرور يارب تكون استفدت منها


----------



## the servant (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*



kmmmoo قال:


> ميرسى على تعبك




شكرا استاذي كمو علي المرور رب المجد يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## bishawy_86 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*

شكرا اخى الحبيب frai على هذه العظات الرائعة
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## megaman (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اروع عظات الانبا موسي عن الصوم الكبير!!!*

شكرا على العظات الجميلة وفعلا احنا محتاجين التثقيف والتعلم دلوقتى وحقيقى الأنبا موسى علامة بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

*
ميرسى كتير انا من محبر الانبا موسى جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى خالص ليك*
*وانا من عشاق انبا موسى *
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------

